# Bit of a weird question but...



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

...we had our cycle abandoned at the start of August due to oberstimulation n risk of ohss.  Am due to start in the nxt few weeks hopefully but have noticed ESP over the last couple of days that I have to jump outta bed as I think I'm going to wet myself. Is like wen come on period but apart from needing to pee is nothing there. Just wondering if any1s had this? Feel like an old lady!


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

angie1 said:


> ...we had our cycle abandoned at the start of August due to oberstimulation n risk of ohss. Am due to start in the nxt few weeks hopefully but have noticed ESP over the last couple of days that I have to jump outta bed as I think I'm going to wet myself. Is like wen come on period but apart from needing to pee is nothing there. Just wondering if any1s had this? Feel like an old lady!


Maybe you shpould visit your gp. Sounds like it could be cystitis.


----------

